# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رُوحَانِيَّةٌ وَرَبِّ الْكَعْبَةِ

## ابو العبدين البصري

رُوحَانِيَّةٌ وَرَبِّ الْكَعْبَةِ
قال العلامة ابن القيم_ رحمه الله تعالى_ في معرض كلامه عن منزلة (الرضى)," وَقَدِ اجْتَمَعَ ( وُهَيْبُ بْنُ الْوَرْدِ )، ( وَسُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ )، ( وَيُوسُفُ بْنُ أَسْبَاطٍ ).
   فَقَالَ الثَّوْرِيُّ: قَدْ كُنْتُ أَكْرَهُ مَوْتَ الْفُجَاءَةِ قَبْلَ الْيَوْمِ, وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمَ: فَوَدِدْتُ أَنِّي مَيِّتٌ.
   فَقَالَ لَهُ يُوسُفُ بْنُ أَسْبَاطٍ: وَلِمَ ؟
   فَقَالَ: لِمَا أَتَخَوَّفُ مِنَ الْفِتْنَةِ.
   فَقَالَ يُوسُفُ: لَكِنِّي لَا أَكْرَهُ طُولَ الْبَقَاءِ.
   فَقَالَ الثَّوْرِيُّ: وَلِمَ تَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ؟
   قَالَ: لَعَلِّي أُصَادِفُ يَوْمًا أَتُوبُ فِيهِ وَأَعْمَلُ صَالِحًا.
   فَقِيلَ لِوُهَيْبٍ: أَيُّ شَيْءٍ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟
   فَقَالَ: أَنَا لَا أَخْتَارُ شَيْئًا، أَحَبُّ ذَلِكَ إِلَيَّ أَحَبُّهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ.
   فَقَبَّلَ الثَّوْرِيُّ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ, وَقَالَ: رُوحَانِيَّةٌ وَرَبِّ الْكَعْبَةِ.
  فَهَذَا حَالُ عَبْدٍ قَدِ اسْتَوَتْ عِنْدَهُ حَالَةُ الْحَيَاةِ وَالْمَوْتِ, وَقَفَ مَعَ اخْتِيَارِ اللَّهِ لَهُ مِنْهَا, وَقَدْ كَانَ وُهَيْبٌ_ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ_ لَهُ الْمَقَامُ الْعَالِي مِنَ الرِّضَا وَغَيْرِهِ" ( 1).


قلت: انظر اجتماع السلف كيف كان ؟ 
وقارن بحالنا اليوم!
 وقل الله المستعان.




_______
(1 ) انظر مدارج السالكين: (ج2_ص23), من منزلة (الرضى).

----------

